# Photo stream missing in iOS9 iPad



## flyaway79 (Aug 19, 2007)

I just got a new iPad mini and updated it to iOS9. Now when I take a picture on my iPhone with iOS7 it no longer goes to a photo stream on my iPad like before. There is no photo stream album and they don't show up in the regular photo album. 

Is there a way to get that back? I don't want to have to message or email myself with the photos I take on my iPhone to have them show up on my iPad. There has to be a way to do this.


----------



## filagreige (Oct 4, 2015)

flyaway79 said:


> I just got a new iPad mini and updated it to iOS9. Now when I take a picture on my iPhone with iOS7 it no longer goes to a photo stream on my iPad like before. There is no photo stream album and they don't show up in the regular photo album.
> 
> Is there a way to get that back? I don't want to have to message or email myself with the photos I take on my iPhone to have them show up on my iPad. There has to be a way to do this.


I have a similar problem. If I take a photo with my iPad Air 2 (iOS 8.1) there is no photo stream album on my iPhone 6s (iOS 9.0) for it to go to.


----------

